# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Robin56] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Daniel Adam

Robin56 vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration ct JAVA.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

